# Titebond III - How long MUST i wait before sanding



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I am in a time crunch for a project I am building for my father in-law. I lost a day when I cut up a sheet of plywood into the wrong size pieces. I was looking at a wooden folding ruler upside down and cut the pieces 8 inches short. Totally something I would do...

I am building this...
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000086165.16._SCLZZZZZZZ_SS260_.jpg

I have everything cut up, dry-fitted and ready to glue, sand, stain and poly. I have tonight and Friday. What I want to do is sand it, glue it tonight, then if possible also sand the glued joints tonight. I know that titebond III says that I should clamp for 3O minutes and not stress the joints for 24 hours. if I am careful can I sand after an hour or so? Also I am using biscuits joints as the joining method.


Also can I stain and poly in the same day? If I wipe the stain off really well and let the stain dry for 6 hours?


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Sure, not a problem...I,ve done it many times.


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

I usually wait an hour and sand, I have never had a problem...... Just be gentle  

Test glue a piece and wait an hour and try to get that puppy apart without it putting up a fight.. not a chance.

Good wood working!
John


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Great, I just glued all 3 panels at lunch, I’ll sand’em later. I pre-stained the center piece of ply wood since it is in insert and could possibly shift around. I was going to stain the all three panels in an English Chestnut but right now it has a really nice contrast of white pine and chestnut. I might just leave it and not stain the rest.

David


----------

